# Chas Wilson Tall Narrow Blob



## Ace31 (May 6, 2016)

Can anyone give me a better idea how old this bottle is?  The squirrel appears to be sitting on a log and eating a nut.


----------



## hemihampton (May 6, 2016)

Don't know but that's a cool looking bottle. LEON.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 7, 2016)

Other than "Since 1875", not exactly. Is that the wire remains from a lightning style closure?
If I had to guess I'd say sometime in the 80's or 90's.


----------



## sunrunner (May 7, 2016)

very cool bottle . 1880 or 1890s.


----------



## Ace31 (May 7, 2016)

Thanks guys, yes that's a piece of wire from the lightning closer/stopper.


----------



## botlguy (May 7, 2016)

VERY cool, thanks for sharing.
Jim


----------



## RCO (May 7, 2016)

neat bottle , I've seen so many Wilson bottles I can't recall if I've seen that exact bottle before or not , have seen some similar bottles but not 100% sure if I've seen that one . Wilson's was around for a long time so tough to date it to exact year


----------



## Ace31 (May 7, 2016)

When I first dug it up I figured it had to be a least 1890s but I wasn't sure if it could be older.  

The only other one I could find on the net is this one here. 
http://www.sentex.net/~morris/BOTTLE PICS/Sodas/Other/Toronto/Charles Wilson/Wilsontallenglish.JPG


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 8, 2016)

Try hitting up the old Toronto city directories.  If you have the time it's pretty fun and if you're lucky you might even find some nice ads for the company.


----------



## jaroadshow1867 (May 10, 2016)

Check Dr. Dean Axleson's Toronto Soda bottle book. It lists all the Charle's Wilson bottles from Toronto.

jaroadshow


----------

